# headway pack built...



## crashnfool (Sep 26, 2009)

we built a headway pack...here are some pics..... this pack is going into a cobra..


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

Beautiful, I like it! I hope my Headway pack looks that good when I assemble it.

Any comments on choosing plastic over metal for the battery boxes? Obviously plastic will melt or burn at a much lower temperature.


crashnfool said:


> we built a headway pack...here are some pics..... this pack is going into a cobra..


----------



## powerhouse (Apr 1, 2011)

What BMS are you planning on using?


----------



## kansas (Nov 29, 2007)

Did you drill the copper yourself, or did you send it out? Nice work!


----------



## crashnfool (Sep 26, 2009)

DavidDymaxion said:


> Beautiful, I like it! I hope my Headway pack looks that good when I assemble it.
> 
> Any comments on choosing plastic over metal for the battery boxes? Obviously plastic will melt or burn at a much lower temperature.



Not worried about heat ... twice as many batteries as needed....only running one zilla 2k..


Rudman regulators...lots

had the copper done... just cheaper overall...


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

damn, those packs look awesome. congrats!


----------



## adamj12b (May 4, 2009)

Packs look awesome! Love the polycarbonate box's. Which cells are these?

-Adam


----------



## crashnfool (Sep 26, 2009)

Bowser330 said:


> damn, those packs look awesome. congrats!


thanks.. I appreciate it.





adamj12b said:


> Packs look awesome! Love the polycarbonate box's. Which cells are these?
> 
> -Adam


there are 444 16ah headways..


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Sorry for jumping to quesstion immediatly.

How did you fixate the cellpack inside the box? There appear to be nothing preventing the cells hitting the bms and or wires when the box is tilted or shaken.

Or is there something I have missed in the pictures 


Ive decided on aluminium, now i have to find a thin enough isolator that doesn't restrict the installation of the pack as it is build to fit with zero slack. Adhesive mylar as an isolator appears good & easy solution.


----------



## crashnfool (Sep 26, 2009)

The owner of the car is constructing steel bracing for the boxes to fit in the car...

The wiring restraints keep the cells from moving around in the cases.


----------



## steven4601 (Nov 11, 2010)

Ohh, you use the cable glands for holding the 40 pounds of cells in place?


----------

